# Some sweet pics of me surfing (56k go get stung by jellys)



## B Lopez (Dec 4, 2008)




----------



## Sebastian (Dec 4, 2008)

I may have eye problems... but the pics are a bit dark  

still


----------



## Tiger (Jan 5, 2009)

I can not see stuff. Was your camera lense made out of mud?


----------



## B Lopez (Jan 5, 2009)

I brightened some up.


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Apr 13, 2009)

Nice! What size board are you on?


----------



## B Lopez (Apr 13, 2009)

6'3" Surf Prescriptions


----------



## Luuk (Apr 30, 2009)

Awesome! I'm going to surf for the first time this summer. I'm a snowboard teacher.. And I love the 'board-sports'!


----------



## Mattmc74 (Apr 30, 2009)

Cool pics. I have never surfed before but one day I will try it out. I never get big waves where I live.


----------



## Adamh1331 (Apr 30, 2009)

I've wake surfed it was pretty fun but i would love to try actual surfing one day


----------

